# Sans doute / sin duda



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Acabo de darme cuenta de que no utilizo _sans doute_ et _sin duda_ de la misma manera en francés y en español.

En francés: peut-être/ si ça se trouve. No es para mi siempre una garantía de certidumbre.
- tu as sans doute lu le dernier livre de... = peut-être, peut-être pas
- tu as sans doute voulu dire... = si ça se trouve
Sin embargo:
- tu recevras sans doute des nouvelles de... = c´est sûr, untel va prendre contact avec toi

En español: seguramente
- sin duda has leído el último libro de... = tal como te conozco/ por tus intereses en la vida/ por tu manera de hablar... sé que lo has leído
- sin duda has querido decir... = te has equivocado y has hecho un lapsus

¿Son para vosotros estrictamente equivalentes?
¿Tenéis la misma manera de emplearlas cuando pasáis de un idioma a otro?

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego
Martine


----------



## Rayines

Hola Martine: Sólo puedo contestarte por el español . 
Por lo menos en Argentina (quizás sea diferente en otros países de habla hispana) lo usamos sólo para hacer una ratificación de una opinión:
_Sin duda es el escritor más destacado de América Latina._
_Si vas al concierto, sin duda quedarás fascinado._
_"¿Tú en mi lugar lo harías?: ¡Sin duda!, al menos lo intentaría"._
_"¿Realmente creés que el jardinero fue el asesino?: ¡Sin duda que sí!."_

(Sin duda espera otras respuestas )


----------



## FranParis

Je pense que ces expressions sont strictement équivalentes en espgnol et en français.

Il est à noter que l'expression porte en elle sa propre contradiction; comme le disait Martine, on dit sans doute, justement quand on en a un.

Mais ne prenez pas ombrage, car s'il n'y a pas d'ombre, le sens change complètement.

Ainsi, *sans l'ombre d'un doute* est le contraire de *sans doute*.


----------



## Gévy

Salut à tous !

Effectivement, Martine il y a une différence entre les deux expressions française et espagnole.

En France quand on dit _sans doute,_ on veut dire: vraisemblablement, peut-être, éventuellement. Le doute subsiste. Pas de sécurité exprimée, mais une possibilité.

En Espagne quand on dit _sin duda, _on est catégorique, on en est sûr (ou à 99%).

Par contre si l'on veut être catégorique en français on devra dire: _sans aucun/nul doute:_ à coup sûr_,_ pas de crainte à avoir.

Je doute, donc je suis ? 

Bisous (ça, ça ne fait pas de doute !  ),

Gévy


----------



## kyki

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
hola!
tengo una duda con la expresión "sin duda"... pienso que se puede traducir por "sans doute" y también por "certainement" y no sé cual traducción eligir en ésta frase : 
A defecto de otras fuentes más fidedignas, que sin duda existirán, hay que recurrir a las memorias de...". Tengo una pequeña preferencia para "certainement" pero me gustaría saber lo que opináis..
gracias de antemano
kyki


----------



## jester.

Creo que puedes utilizar las dos opciones indistintamente.


----------



## josepbadalona

en principe, "sin duda" correspond à "sans le moindre doute possible"
mais le futur "existirán" contient une idée d'hypothèse...
l'expression "sans doute "convient donc ici par son ambiguité !
==>qui doivent sans doute exister


----------



## in-need

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
hola!

je reprends vos fils... et je me pose la question suivante:
comment traduire, en définitive, une phrase de type : "sans doute convient-il/faut-il...
en estimant, donc, que la traduction de "sans doute" doit être comprise comme une hypothèse. "Quizas", par ex.?

Merci de vos réponses,
bonne journée!


----------



## Paquita

Je dirais "probablemente"


> *probablemente**.*
> * 1.     * adv. m. Con verosimilitud o fundada apariencia de verdad.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=probablemente


----------



## in-need

Yo, muchissimas gracias!!!


----------



## Alysa

Probablemente, posiblemente, quizá, tal vez

Todos expresan una eventualidad dentro de la duda.

Saludos


----------



## in-need

gracias mil a ti también, Alysa!!! )


----------



## ireth87j

Hola:
me gustaría saber si me podríais ayudar cómo traducir la expresión "sans doute" en esta frase. 
Les dirigeants devront endosser politiquement lors d'un prochain sommet, sans doute le 26 mars. 
¿Aquí se refiere a "sin duda/con toda certeza" o más bien a "probablemente/puede que, ect."?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Posiblemente, probablemente.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ireth87j

Vale, genial, muchas gracias Gévy.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Nueva pregunta!​
¿Cómo va?

Tengo esta frase... Bensaïd se ocupa del problema del derecho consuetudinario en los escritos periodísticos del joven Marx, y plantea:

"Marx se contente-t-il d'opposer le droit coutumier ancien au formalisme contractuel du droit juridique, ou bien s'en sert il simplement pour mettre à nu les contradictions dans lesquelles s'empêtre la nouvelle législation? La seconde préoccupation l'emporte sans doute".

Mi propuesta:

 "¿Se conforma Marx con oponer el derecho consuetudinario antiguo al formalismo contractual del derecho jurídico, o bien se sirve de él simplemente para poner al desnudo las contradicciones en las cuales se lía la nueva legislación? En él predomina, ¿posiblemente/sin duda?, la segunda preocupación".

Creo que "sin duda" aquí va mejor que "posiblemente/probablemente". Pero me gustaría saber qué pensáis.

Merci!


----------



## azarashi

Yo pondría "sin duda"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No, sigo pensando que "sin duda" es categórico y no traduce nunca "sans doute".

Si dices "sin duda", lo afirmas. Y desde luego en francés no lo hacen.

Para mí, en esta frase, sans doute = quizás.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Toujours difficile de se prononcer à ce sujet. Il ne faut pas se laisser emporter par le sens hypothétique qu'a actuellement_ sans doute_ dans le français parlé. Rappelons qu'il peut avoir deux sens. 1) _assurément_  2) _probablement_. Seule une analyse minutieuse de la phrase et de la pensée de l'auteur peuvent permettre de trancher.


> La seconde préoccupation l'emporte sans doute


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'interprétation de Gévy. A mon avis, pour l'auteur *il ne fait pas de doute que* la seconde préoccupation l'emporte chez Marx= no cabe duda/ sin duda/ sin duda alguna. 


> *Sin duda .* Indudablemente MMoliner


On trouve le premier sens de "sans doute" dans cet extrait récent de Les Mots et les Choses de M. Foucault (1966).


> Pendant tout le XIX° siècle, la fin de la philosophie et la promesse  d’une culture prochaine ne faisaient sans doute (=_sin duda_) qu’une seule et même  chose avec la pensée de la finitude et l’apparition de l’homme sans le  savoir ; de nos jours, le fait que la philosophie soit toujours et  encore en train de finir et le fait qu’en elle peut-être, mais plus  encore en dehors d’elle et contre elle, dans la littérature comme dans  la réflexion formelle, ma question du langage se pose, *prouvent sans  doute* (=_demuestran sin duda alguna_) que l’homme est en train de disparaître. (…)


Toujours difficile de s'y retrouver, beaucoup d'entre nous l'ont appris à leurs dépens.


----------



## Paquita

GURB said:


> . A mon avis, pour l'auteur *il ne fait pas de doute que* la seconde préoccupation l'emporte chez Marx= no cabe duda/ sin duda/ sin duda alguna.




El texto dice:


> "Marx se contente-t-il d'opposer le droit coutumier ancien au formalisme  contractuel du droit juridique, *ou bien* s'en sert il simplement pour  mettre à nu les contradictions dans lesquelles s'empêtre la nouvelle  législation? La seconde préoccupation l'emporte sans doute".


Me parece que este "ou bien" introduce precisamente una duda entre dos interpretaciones, duda que refuerza el uso de  la interrogación...En una frase "normal" estoy de acuerdo contigo, Gurb, nuestro "sans doute" es ambiguo.. Pero aquí, se trata de elegir entre dos opciones. Eligen la segunda como la más probable, pero sin certeza absoluta. Si fuera "sin duda" en francés habrían dicho "sans aucun doute".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El texto presenta en su primera frase dos opciones que, en ese marco, son tan factibles una como otra puesto que el propio autor siembra la duda al unirlas con "ou bien".

No obstante, nos saca rápidamente de dudas en su segunda frase, sin dejar la respuesta al azar al afirmar que es la segunda opción la que predomina. 

Para mí, la traducción también es *sin duda*.


----------



## GURB

Hola
C'est à dire que dans la suite de l'article il ne fait que développer et justifier la seconde proposition. Par conséquent, pour lui, elle l'emporte sans nul doute.


> Il s¶agit de
> montrer les incohérences qui résultent de la tension entre une société civile fondée sur la
> généralisation des rapports contractuels et un Etat censé représenter rationnellement un intérêt
> général non contractuel. Ces contradictions marquent les limites de l¶émancipation« seulement politique » analysées dès l¶année suivante dans Sur la Question juive. Mais la         référence au droit coutumier ne relève pas pour autant d¶une simple tactique discursive.SOURCE


Mais après tout vous avez peut-être raison. En effet, dans le reste de l'article il emploie _sans doute_ une ou deux fois dans le sens de probablement.
En tous cas, comme dit ce brave La Fontaine:
_La leçon valait bien un fromage_* sans doute!*Le corbeau et le renard.


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​


Gévy said:


> No, sigo pensando que "sin duda" es categórico y no traduce nunca "sans doute".





GURB said:


> Toujours difficile de se prononcer à ce sujet. Il ne faut pas se laisser emporter par le sens hypothétique qu'a actuellement_ sans doute_ dans le français parlé. Rappelons qu'il peut avoir deux sens. 1) _assurément_ 2) _probablement_. Seule une analyse minutieuse de la phrase et de la pensée de l'auteur peuvent permettre de trancher.
> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'interprétation de Gévy. A mon avis, pour l'auteur *il ne fait pas de doute que* la seconde préoccupation l'emporte chez Marx= no cabe duda/ sin duda/ sin duda alguna.





Víctor Pérez said:


> No obstante, nos saca rápidamente de dudas en su segunda frase, sin dejar la respuesta al azar al afirmar que es la segunda opción la que predomina.





GURB said:


> C'est à dire que dans la suite de l'article il ne fait que développer et justifier la seconde proposition. Par conséquent, pour lui, elle l'emporte sans nul doute.


Mi problema es similar al de León.

Balibar dice:

_Sans doute la désobéissance et l’obéissance à la loi ne sont pas équivalentes, elles ne sauraient être mises sur le même plan._

A mi juicio, en este caso (mientras que en el mismo libro utiliza muchas veces la expresión de la otra manera) sí es categórico.

Como ya lo sabemos muy bien, todo depende del contexto  .


----------



## hual

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> No, sigo pensando que "sin duda" es categórico y no traduce nunca "sans doute".
> 
> Si dices "sin duda", lo afirmas. Y desde luego en francés no lo hacen.
> 
> Para mí, en esta frase, sans doute = quizás.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Hola,

Aunque llego un poco tarde, quiero decirles que concuerdo con Gévy en que " sans doute " no equivale al español _sin duda_. También para mí, significa _quizá_, _probablemente_ e incluso _seguramente_. Ver aquí.


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> _Sans doute la désobéissance et l’obéissance à la loi ne sont pas équivalentes, elles ne sauraient être mises sur le même plan._
> 
> A mi juicio, en este caso sí es categórico.



No lo creo...
Este "sans doute", para mí, bien puede tener valor de: te lo concedo, bien puede ser, no lo niego, no vamos a discutirlo porque no es el tema..

No es rotundo. Pero habría que saber* en qué contexto se utiliza: *una frase suelta no permite afirmar nada...


----------



## jprr

Salut totor.


totor said:


> Mi problema es similar al de León.


 je ne crois pas ! mais ce n'est plus le sujet.

Pour en venir à ta phrase:


totor said:


> Sans doute la désobéissance et l’obéissance à la loi ne sont pas équivalentes,


"sans doute" fonctionne ici comme une_* concession accordée au lecteur par avance. (EDIT...j'ai croisé Paquita)
*_
Si on oublie un peu les doutes... c'est un équivalent de "il est vrai que..." (es cierto que / con razón....)


----------



## totor

¿Ni siquiera cuando dice:


totor said:


> elles ne sauraient être mises sur le même plan


?


----------



## Paquita

Non, car les deux phrases dépendent du même  "sans doute"..
Para ailleurs, regarde la réaction de JP, identique à la mienne, avec presque les mêmes mots :
concession (JP) te lo concedo (moi) 


> *2.* *[À valeur dubitative définitive ou provisoire]* Probablement, certes, je vous l'accorde. _Vous avez sans doute raison; il vous arrive sans doute de :_
> 
> − *[Avec dans la prop. suivante un mot comme mais corrigeant − en la limitant − l'extension du doute] *.DOUTE : Définition de DOUTE



Je te demande le contexte parce que pour moi et comme l'indique le CNRTL, il doit y avoir une "correction" quelque part...


----------



## totor

Para mí está implícito en la frase, Paquita, pero aquí va.

Balibar está hablando del ensayo de Arendt "Sur la désobéissance civile", y dice:

La construction du politique, et donc la définition du « citoyen », ne peut donc être qu’antinomique. Sans doute la désobéissance et l’obéissance à la loi ne sont pas équivalentes, elles ne sauraient être mises sur le même plan par l’institution, mais le fait est que _sans possibilité de désobéissance il n’y a pas de légitimité de l’obéissance_, une thèse qui ne renvoie pas tant (comme dans les formulations classiques du « droit de résistance ») à une nature humaine imprescriptible et inaliénable, qu’à l’expérience pragmatique de la naissance, de l’histoire et de la décadence des démocraties (les « constitutions de la liberté », en général).

Ya sea que lo diga como concesión o no, la cuestión es que 'seguramente' (en su acepción 2, 'de modo seguro', lo que equivale a 'sin duda'),  la desobediencia y la obediencia a la ley no son equivalentes.

No veo ni remotamente la posibilidad de que, en este caso, 'sans doute' pueda ser traducido como 'probablemente' o alguna de sus variantes hipotéticas.


----------



## Paquita

*Sans doute* la désobéissance et l’obéissance à la loi ne sont pas équivalentes, elles ne sauraient être mises sur le même plan par l’institution, *mais*

QED
No hay nada que añadir...


----------



## totor

Exactamente, *Sin duda* […], *pero*

Aquí va un texto de la misma Arendt, del artículo anteriormente citado:

*Sans doute* “le danger de la désobéissance civique est fondamental”, *mais* il n’est pas différent et il n’est pas plus grave que le danger d’ordre général qui résulte du droit de libre association dont, en dépit de son admiration, Tocqueville demeurait parfaitement conscient.

Es exactamente la misma situación.

Afirma algo, para luego restringirlo.

Nada que ver con esta otra aparición de *sans doute*, donde no me cabe la menor duda de que remite a algo que es hipotético:

Tel est le « cercle vertueux », qu’au prix *sans doute* de beaucoup de violences, de contraintes, d’illusions, l’histoire politique de la modernité a permis de mettre en place pour une certaine période au moins, dans certains lieux et dans certaines limites.


----------



## totor

Agradezco a Paquita haber tenido la gentileza de aclararme por MP mis dudas respecto de estos últimos casos, donde tampoco es válida su traducción literal.

En ambos casos, la más atinada parecería ser *Por cierto* […], *pero*

A veces j'ai pas la comprenette facile, pero al final entiendo.

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.


----------



## Paquita

Como nativo que eres sabrás mucho mejor que yo lo que encaja o no en tu lengua materna... Pero yo de ti, desconfiaría un poco del "por cierto"...por cierto que nunca te he propuesto...


----------



## totor

No es para tanto, Paquita, mira lo que dice el DRAE:


> por cierto
> 1. loc. adv. Ciertamente, a la verdad.
> 2. loc. adv. A propósito, viniendo al caso de lo que se dice.


Es una locución introductoria, nada más.

De ahí a que se la emplee también de otras maneras…

Lo que es yo, jamás en mi vida la usé como algunos dicen en ese hilo.

Pero para evitar confusiones, buscaremos otra similar.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Sans doute la désobéissance et l’obéissance à la loi ne sont pas équivalentes, elles ne sauraient être mises sur le même plan par l’institution, mais le fait est que _sans possibilité de désobéissance il n’y a pas de légitimité de l’obéissance_,...


Ese *sans doute* es equivalente a "*si bien es cierto que*", "*estamos de acuerdo en que*", "*sabemos que*", "*es verdad que*". Incluso hasta podríamos decir "*no cabe duda que*" o, también, "*no hay duda de que*"... Así, de fil en aiguille, nos damos cuenta que de estos dos últimos al famoso "*sin duda*", sinceramente, hay poco o ningún trecho... Probablemente se deba a que en español la diferencia es menos tajante que en francés.

Por cierto, *totor*, de lo que no hay duda es que tu "_por cierto_" no encaja.


----------



## totor

Sí, Víctor, la voy a cambiar por ésta:


Víctor Pérez said:


> si bien es cierto que


----------



## totor

Después de vueltas y revueltas, quiero que sepan cuáles fueron mis traducciones en los dos casos planteados:


totor said:


> Sans doute la désobéissance et l’obéissance à la loi ne sont pas équivalentes, elles ne sauraient être mises sur le même plan


Claro que la desobediencia y la obediencia a la ley no son equivalentes, no pueden ser puestas en el mismo plano […]


totor said:


> Sans doute “le danger de la désobéissance civique est fondamental”, mais il n’est pas différent et il n’est pas plus grave que le danger d’ordre général qui résulte du droit de libre association dont, en dépit de son admiration, Tocqueville demeurait parfaitement conscient.


No niego que “el peligro de la desobediencia cívica es fundamental”, pero no es diferente ni más grave que el peligro de orden general que resulta del derecho de libre asociación del que, a pesar de su admiración, Tocqueville era perfectamente consciente.

Gracias a todos por sus sugerencias y, lo que es más, por la paciencia que me tienen  .


----------

